# More diamond blanks



## KenB259 (Apr 11, 2021)

Thinned up the width of the diamonds. I think the width of them now will be just right.


----------



## jjjaworski (Apr 11, 2021)

Can't wait to see them turned.


----------



## mark james (Apr 11, 2021)

Looking great Ken.


----------



## magpens (Apr 11, 2021)

Those look great, Ken !!!


----------



## BlackGoatWW (Apr 11, 2021)

Is this just several series of glue ups to achieve the pattern? Very cool!


----------



## KenB259 (Apr 11, 2021)

I would say yes, but that pretty much sums up segmenting.  When I’m working on a specific design, I strive for repeatability. I don’t like coming up with something and having no idea how I did it.


----------



## Jolie77 (Apr 11, 2021)

I love the way these look!  Makes me more excited about finishing assembly of my table saw so I can build my segmenting sled and try new things out!


----------



## TDahl (Apr 12, 2021)

Wow. I Both are great. I definitely love the top blank. Great colors.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 12, 2021)

Really nice!  Love them both, but the top one certainly stands out.


----------



## KenB259 (Apr 12, 2021)

Jolie77 said:


> I love the way these look!  Makes me more excited about finishing assembly of my table saw so I can build my segmenting sled and try new things out!


There is no end to the designs you can come up with.


----------

